# Mainspring winders.



## Roger the Dodger

As you may know, I'm starting to have a go at taking some movements apart with a view to doing my own servicing in the future. I've already assembled quite a nice set of quality tools, but one piece of gear I've seen in lots of servicing videos is a mainspring winder used to wind the mainspring up before inserting back into the barrel.On investigating the price of these, I was horrified to see that a Bergeon kit from Cousins is the best part of £800....and I haven't seen any cheaper ones for sale. If I was going to do this as a daily job, I could see the investement would have to be made to get the job done quickly, but as an amateur, maybe servicing a watch once in a blue moon...is this really neccessary? Can a mainspring be wound back into the barrel by hand? Or is there a cheaper alternative or method that you use? As ever, your thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## jnash

I know there are a lot of people that say you MUST use this and MUST do that but they are obviously are professionals or had the budget to pay for all these tools. In this day and age its just not possible or most of us (especially as a hobby!)

If i waited for every tool i MUST have and paid for then i would probably just be taking my first Smiths Pocket watch apart!

I personally think that you can only work within your limits.. Bergeon are ridiculously eye watering expensive.

Yes you can wind a mainspring by hand.. the downside is that parts of skin can get trapped but hey ho.. honestly its not going to damage the watch and unless you are working on rolex's for paying customers then it doesn't really matter at this stage in your hobby.

I never had a mainspring winder for two years when i started working on watches all those watches are still working fine.

When winding them just do it slowly and try to not trap your thumbs against the metal when turning (easier said than done!) as this is where it scraps parts off your thumb!

A great way to see where things are likely to get trapped is to attempt winding a mainspring with finger cots on - your see how much of the finger cot gets trapped within the spring.

This has been the most fun and most expensive hobby but the rewards of reassembling the watch and watching it tick again is brilliant.

Also keep an eye out on ebay, hopefully your manage to blag one for a good price. There are others but i cannot comment on how good they are.


----------



## vinn

yes - let the thumbs do it. BUT it takes practice. it will not pinch or take skin if done right. this would be a good place for a video. I have only had 2 problems: putting it in the wrong direction and coming across a strong spring called " the life time main spring". and an experienced jeweler put it in for me - using his thumbs! vinn


----------



## andyclient

As above use my thumbs and never had a problem so far :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn

how about taking the main spring out of a barrel? ever lose one?


----------



## jnash

vinn said:


> how about taking the main spring out of a barrel? ever lose one?


 PING! - where that go?


----------



## vinn

the only removal problem i had was that dammed - super strong - "life time main spring". good thing my glasses on AND ducked. vinn


----------



## Silver Hawk

Bought these second hand at a Watch & Clock Fair several years ago.....quality:


----------



## chronoxx

Roger the Dodger said:


> but as an amateur, maybe servicing a watch once in a blue moon..


 If I were you, no. One of the reasons those sets are expensive is that they are used to put a mainspring into barrels of different sizes. Yes it is possible to wind a mainspring into a barrel by hand.



jnash said:


> When winding them just do it slowly and try to not trap your thumbs against the metal when turning (easier said than done!) as this is where it scraps parts off your thumb!


 Spot on! :thumbsup:



vinn said:


> putting it in the wrong direction


 Well made point. :yes:

Watch or pocket watch, be prepared for sore fingers!!

If you are seriously thinking about servicing your own watches invest instead in the lubricants/oils that you will need.



Silver Hawk said:


> Bought these second hand at a Watch & Clock Fair several years ago.....quality:


 Beautiful set!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn

thanks, good advice. vinn


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just tried it by hand with a small pocket watch (the one that features in my 'First real go' thread and it was fairly straight forward and easy...no trapping of skin or anything...mind you, my fingers and thumbs are very tough from years of hard maual labour...though I'm guessing the smaller you go, the more fiddly it becomes...?


----------



## PC-Magician

http://horologyzone.com/watch/watch-school/mainspring-disassembly.html


----------

